
Ask HN: What problem would you pay someone to solve for you? - ksj2114
There have been massive layoffs due to coronavirus around the world, and many people with marketable skills are now out of work.<p>I thought it might be a useful idea to start a thread where people can share problems they&#x27;re looking to solve, both to match with people who can solve those problems as well as give people ideas for services to offer.
======
MyHypatia
A resource where if you are furloughed, laid off, fired, or quit your job you
can easily understand your rights, and if you have a question you can easily
connect with and pay a lawyer who is familiar with the laws in your specific
location and industry.

~~~
justaguyhere
This is one of those ideas which is very easy technically, but quite hard in
terms of domain knowledge. If there is any lawyer reading this, please shed
some light on this. I guess it would work by asking a series of generic
questions and then routing the laid off worker to appropriate lawyer who can
then look into it in detail?

Also, what about class action lawsuits? Does that apply here?

This is a great idea, tons of people need something like this, like right
now...

------
ksj2114
To start, I'd love for someone to make it easier to receive ISO / SOC
compliance. We have customers now asking for it and we don't know how to get
started

~~~
superdeeda
This article is a pretty great: [https://latacora.micro.blog/2020/03/12/the-
soc-starting.html](https://latacora.micro.blog/2020/03/12/the-soc-
starting.html)

